# Cavs @ Bulls | Game #79 | 4/11/2008



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

_*Game 79*_

 *VS* 

*Cleveland Cavaliers* *(43-35) @* *Detroit Pistons** (30-48)*

_*Friday, April 11, 2008*_
*Time:* 4:00pm PT, 7:00pm ET
*TV:* *ESPN2*, FSN Ohio
*Radio:* *WTAM 1100*
*Location:* *United Center*, Chicago, Illinois










*HEAD COACHES*



*Preview*​


> Even though his team has clinched a playoff spot, LeBron James refuses to allow back spasms to sideline him during the final games of the regular season.
> 
> James and the Cavaliers look to move closer to clinching the fourth seed in the Eastern Conference when they visit the stumbling Chicago Bulls on Friday.
> 
> ...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

I hope Lebron's back is ok: I want him to go for 50 tonight


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

That was such a sick dunk by LeBron. Damn!


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

LEBRON JAMES! What the ****?! 10-10 for 24 points in the first quarter.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

How long can he keep this up? And will Mike Brown let him go until he burns out? I hope he lets him come out in the second quarter to start and see if he can keep going.


----------



## Basel (Mar 31, 2005)

Pretty ****ing ridiculous performance thus far.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron is a crazy individual.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Would be nice if his teammates would make the wide open shots they are given. Or play some defense.


----------



## Kunlun (Jun 22, 2003)

Cavaliers suck.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They aren't being patient in running the offense. And the defense is awful tonight.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

come on lebron, go nuts! :rofl2:


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

They can't even get Lebron the ball on offense, what a joke.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This team sucks. And I don't think it's just the talent. I think it's the stupid *** coach. I don't think our players are ever really prepared for games properly. So they come out flat a lot of times. He has no way for the team to build a rhythm. So consequently, regardless of who plays on the team, they can't shoot.

And now we can't defend either.

What a ****ty organization they've put behind these players.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

man, we just have trouble with jumpshooting teams like the bulls. When they're hot, we just get behind too quickly.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Man this is pathetic


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why would Lebron stay with this team?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Stupid 3pt Lebron


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

WTf are the doing on offense?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lol, losing to a pathetic bulls team. WE are pathetic. Not them.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

We're making Noah and Thomas look like Garnett/Amare


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Play a ****ing zone if you have to


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Bulls playing like this is game 7 or the finals. Us playing like it's pre season. Ridiculous. 

That's why you can't get your spirits up after a win. Things didn't change after all. Mike Brown sucks, and so does this team right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Being humiliated again tonight. Every night it looks like these guys have never played together before. There's no defensive help. The offense has poor spacing. There's no real movement. It's a complete joke.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

WOW, how incredibly pathetic. Do our guys have hearts or what? I'm sure it's fun being humiliated by the freakin Bulls on National TV.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Being humiliated again tonight. Every night it looks like these guys have never played together before. There's no defensive help. The offense has poor spacing. There's no real movement. It's a complete joke.


The same thing was happening last game: somebody other then Lebron has to hit to be able to hit a shot. That being said I have no clue what they're tryimg to do on offense.


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Is it even worth watching this team in the reg season? I hope they actually care in the playoffs.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

hendrix2430 said:


> Is it even worth watching this team in the reg season? I hope they actually care in the playoffs.


See. I think the players care. But they have no idea what they are doing. There's effort in these games, but it's a lot of wasted effort. I don't see guys not hustling. I see a lot of guys out of position making mistakes left and right.


----------



## remy23 (Aug 15, 2002)

The guys are mounting a decent comeback.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This group is putting together a few moments.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Joe smith again giving us a big lift


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Why not start Joe Smith and just play a 3 man big rotation?


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Is :Lebron done?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Pioneer10 said:


> Is :Lebron done?


No real reason to bring him back with the guys playing well right now.


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

This is that Gibson-Delonte backcourt again.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> Why not start Joe Smith and just play a 3 man big rotation?


We need Ben to get hurt


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

futuristxen said:


> No real reason to bring him back with the guys playing well right now.


We're going to need him to close


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

make those shots ****!


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

God do I dislike Noah...lol


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think that was Lebron's first assist tonight.


----------



## ChiBron (Jun 24, 2002)

LeBron hasn't looked the same to me since taking that hard fall on his back early 3rd qtr. The Bulls went on a big run after that and Cleveland couldn't do anything since LeBron began looking so limited.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

Why'd they stop going to Smith?


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

Lebron and thomas are killing us. Strange to say that...


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No stops = no chance


----------



## hendrix2430 (Mar 21, 2005)

We need an entirely different system. Fire Mike Brown's ***. I've had enough of this ****.


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

No chemistry out there


----------



## Pioneer10 (Sep 30, 2004)

damn needed that 3


----------

